# my mini poo spuds!



## jerjero (Apr 24, 2009)

Haya! can someone just groom me?my forehead hit my master's red paint lols


Haya! can someone just groom me? lols









Give me the evil look. this is from a mobile phone no digicams in hand that time









put me down man!!

black mom white daddy.. wonder why his color is not solid.. I've seen poodles having different color of parents but still obtain solid colors.. hmmmm


he is now 8 months


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is so cute! do you ever shave his face? curious to see what he would look like. Don't know much about the colors.


----------



## jerjero (Apr 24, 2009)

no i havent tried it yet. hmmm i wonder too maybe soon... cheers pamela


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's sweet...I had a black/white mismark out of solid parents (see my avatar). The father was 'I believe' a silver/beige and the mother was cream. She had a large litter and some were solid and others were mismarks. My sister told me it was because of the father and what was behind him in his line. You have to be familiar with the colors in the line and what they produce when bred together to know what your chances are of getting mismarks, phantoms, etc. I know there is a web site for that but Dianne is the one who does all that research so I don't have the link.

In any case, he is adorable and obviously loved!_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Hes very cute. What is he crossed with?


----------



## jerjero (Apr 24, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Hes very cute. What is he crossed with?


he's a pure mini poo but black mom and white dad...


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

bless him 
and from where did u obtain this "mini poo"


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cute, I am also curious as to where you obtained this "mini poodle"


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Lookit his face, he looks like he has quite the personality.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks like a little phantom and a little party! That is really interesting color._


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _He looks like a little phantom and a little party! That is really interesting color._


Yes would be very interesting indeed if he was a poodle, not so strange but for a cross of other breeds


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, I didnt want to say it but I dont really know if this dog has any poodle in it. Some ppl are just lying a$$es and will sell off due to knowing the breed is popular. Sorry but I think you have been had lovey.


----------



## jerjero (Apr 24, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Yes, I didnt want to say it but I dont really know if this dog has any poodle in it. Some ppl are just lying a$$es and will sell off due to knowing the breed is popular. Sorry but I think you have been had lovey.



maybe the breeder fooled me, i don't know here are his updated pics so maybe he's crossed as you guys said.. but if it's proven I'll still give 100% love to him.lots of hair is cut by myself especially those hairs that covered the eyes so much hahaha. because of intense heat here in my country and no groomer near my place..
cheers guys..


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

Yeah sorry to rain all over your parade honey, i am sure he is a very lovley sweet dog and will be a great companion for you, but he aint no poodle.
He might perhaps have some poodle in the mix somwhere????, and if u clip his face feet and tail it will help him look a bit more poodle like.
Sorry that you got taken for a trip, next time, make sure you buy from a registered breeder, make sure your pup comes with a pedigree and the breeder should preferably show dogs themselves, perhaps do a little research on your chosen breed before purchasing a puppy, that way you will atleast know what the breed should look like.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Im sorry hun, I didnt want to be the bearer of bad news but I could see straight away that its not a poodle. Maybe a touch of poodle but I would more say it had malt/shih tzu x poodle in it. Im sorry there are ppl out there like that, that take advantage of you.

I cant stress loud enough like I do on most forums, please buy from a registered breeder so you know what you are buying. Im sick of these ppl using dogs to line their pockets. 

As I said your dog is really cute regardless. And I can see that you will have alot of fun with it. Im really sorry if I hurt you, it wasnt my intension but felt you needed to hear the truth.

Hugs.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Your puppy is a cutie reagardless!


----------



## jerjero (Apr 24, 2009)

all along i believed he was a phantom poodle with the brown markings above his eyes and body, and curly hairs in him.. i should learn from this... coz' im a newbie with these dogs and i just want a buddy that time and he's cute so i bought him. but it's ok guys i appreciate your thoughts... he's still my boy and viva to your poodles....


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

jerjero said:


> all along i believed he was a phantom poodle.. but it's ok guys i appreciate your thoughts... he's still my boy and viva to your poodles....


That is a good attitude to have Jerjero! He is cute and it is a lesson learned, we all have learned hard lessons in our past and as long as you love him and he is happy and healthy that is want matters.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

The main thing is you love him sweety.


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

jerjero said:


> all along i believed he was a phantom poodle.. but it's ok guys i appreciate your thoughts... he's still my boy and viva to your poodles....


Sorry it had to be said and you have taken it very graciously, like i said, does not make him any less of a great pet for u, and he can be an honirary poo so keep posting pics


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

k9kutz said:


> Sorry it had to be said and you have taken it very graciously, like i said, does not make him any less of a great pet for u, and he can be an honirary poo so keep posting pics


SO sweet and such a wonderful statement!!! I agree!!!!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Whatever mix he is, he's extremely cute and seems to be a great pet, which is what's most important!


----------



## jerjero (Apr 24, 2009)

thank you guys for appreciating him though this forum is just for poodles. if my spuds could understand this he will be proud of all you guys thanks to all of you.. with your comments i did not lost any love for him just because he's not pure, you guys show me that these pets are not only dogs they're friends!... lots of love hope you guys still appreciate if i post pictures of him, but i will say in the topic that "spuds the honorary poo" as k9kutz said, thanks everybody for boosting me up God Bless! i just hope no one will get mad if i post pictures of him..


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

jerjero said:


> thank you guys for appreciating him though this forum is just for poodles. if my spuds could understand this he will be proud of all you guys thanks to all of you.. with your comments i did not lost any love for him just because he's not pure, you guys show me that these pets are not only dogs they're friends!... lots of love hope you guys still appreciate if i post pictures of him, but i will say in the topic that "spuds the honorary poo" as k9kutz said, thanks everybody for boosting me up God Bless! i just hope no one will get mad if i post pictures of him..


Absolutely not!!! We would LOVE to see pics as he gets older! I have to ask, did he come with any type of registration papers?


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd love to see pictures of him as he grows up. And you can always post in the 'other pets' section, which is where I'll be posting pictures of my bedlington puppy when I get him/her!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

kathyd said:


> I'd love to see pictures of him as he grows up. And you can always post in the 'other pets' section, which is where I'll be posting pictures of my bedlington puppy when I get him/her!


You are getting a bedlington!!!! How exciting lol!!!


----------



## jerjero (Apr 24, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Absolutely not!!! We would LOVE to see pics as he gets older! I have to ask, did he come with any type of registration papers?


that's the bad thing he has no papers.... because I'm only a student (and also has tiny knowledge about poodles) and buying a registered one is hard for me. I always fancy those puppies on sale from malls i always liked poodles since i watched "babe in the city"(movie). And life here in the Philippines isn't easy i can't buy a registered one it exceeds my budget way way too far I only have limited budget, and as i said i want his company so i bought him. sorry to disappoint you guys. i only bought spuds to a breeder from my old town..


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

jerjero said:


> that's the bad thing he has no papers.... because I'm only a student (and also has tiny knowledge about poodles) and buying a registered one is hard for me. I always fancy those puppies on sale from malls i always liked poodles since i watched "babe in the city"(movie). And life here in the Philippines isn't easy i can't buy a registered one it exceeds my budget way way too far I only have limited budget, and as i said i want his company so i bought him. sorry to disappoint you guys. i only bought spuds to a breeder from my old town..


I was only asking simply to find out if they had made papers for him and sold him to you or if you purchased him without, that is all. No judgment from this end, live and learn. You love him no matter what and that is what matters.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> You are getting a bedlington!!!! How exciting lol!!!


Yup. We're pretty stoked. You can check out the whole story and see some pictures of the puppies here: http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?p=19264#post19264


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

jerjero said:


> that's the bad thing he has no papers.... because I'm only a student (and also has tiny knowledge about poodles) and buying a registered one is hard for me. I always fancy those puppies on sale from malls i always liked poodles since i watched "babe in the city"(movie). And life here in the Philippines isn't easy i can't buy a registered one it exceeds my budget way way too far I only have limited budget, and as i said i want his company so i bought him. sorry to disappoint you guys. i only bought spuds to a breeder from my old town..


I don't think you've disappointed anyone. People here were probably concerned that you were lied to and that you were going to be upset by that. I think sometimes these things happen for a reason, though. Spuds and you were probably meant for each other and now you have each other, so enjoy!


----------



## jerjero (Apr 24, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> I was only asking simply to find out if they had made papers for him and sold him to you or if you purchased him without, that is all. No judgment from this end, live and learn. You love him no matter what and that is what matters.


hehe,no p4p i just told my story cheers to you.. we all love pets right? by soon i hope i can get a pure one and share to all you guys..(it will take 2 years for me to buy a registered one lols!) ... lovelots to all poodle and Rubik's cube lovers!!(i think you know what a Rubik's cube is hehe)


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

kathyd said:


> Yup. We're pretty stoked. You can check out the whole story and see some pictures of the puppies here: http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?p=19264#post19264


Adorable! These are the first pics I have seen of them, I have only seen the white ones and have never really looked into the breed so I had no idea they came in diff colors LOL! To cute!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

jerjero said:


> that's the bad thing he has no papers.... because I'm only a student (and also has tiny knowledge about poodles) and buying a registered one is hard for me. I always fancy those puppies on sale from malls i always liked poodles since i watched "babe in the city"(movie). And life here in the Philippines isn't easy i can't buy a registered one it exceeds my budget way way too far I only have limited budget, and as i said i want his company so i bought him. sorry to disappoint you guys. i only bought spuds to a breeder from my old town..


Please don't think you dissapoint anyone - some of us have other breeds besides poodles and keep posting pictures!


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

Please keep posting pics jerjero  no problems at all


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

jerjero said:


> thank you guys for appreciating him though this forum is just for poodles. if my spuds could understand this he will be proud of all you guys thanks to all of you.. with your comments i did not lost any love for him just because he's not pure, you guys show me that these pets are not only dogs they're friends!... lots of love hope you guys still appreciate if i post pictures of him, but i will say in the topic that "spuds the honorary poo" as k9kutz said, thanks everybody for boosting me up God Bless! i just hope no one will get mad if i post pictures of him..


You are so most welcome to post pics. All us here just love to see pics


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

jerjero said:


> that's the bad thing he has no papers.... because I'm only a student (and also has tiny knowledge about poodles) and buying a registered one is hard for me. I always fancy those puppies on sale from malls i always liked poodles since i watched "babe in the city"(movie). And life here in the Philippines isn't easy i can't buy a registered one it exceeds my budget way way too far I only have limited budget, and as i said i want his company so i bought him. sorry to disappoint you guys. i only bought spuds to a breeder from my old town..


Sorry I mentioned that cause at times its the only way you know for sure. Some ppl get bluffed too easily cause there is a resemblance there. Noone here is mad at you, its the ppl that do this to the unsuspecting buyers. 
Now I know where you live I gather it would be pretty hard there. Ive had a few phillipines wanting a pup from me as they said it was cheaper to import a dog and its very hard to get them in their own country.

Give you doggie big cuddles from me. Sure is a sweety.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

kathyd said:


> Yup. We're pretty stoked. You can check out the whole story and see some pictures of the puppies here: http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?p=19264#post19264


Congrats kathyd. They are a lovely breed.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

kathyd said:


> I don't think you've disappointed anyone. People here were probably concerned that you were lied to and that you were going to be upset by that. I think sometimes these things happen for a reason, though. Spuds and you were probably meant for each other and now you have each other, so enjoy!


I agree, I was more disappointed that they lied to her. I hated saying it, but feel everyone should know when they have been had. Its such a cruel world to think ppl can do this to someone. But the $$$$$$$$$ always seem to be more important.


----------

